# TAKE 2 my diy refurb



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

just bought some "chrome" paint. will be doing my wheels in the near future again (seeing as they are off the car for winter) lets see what this comes out like huh?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Uh oh....I used chrome spray paint to paint the insides of some morette headlamps i was refurbing. Lacquer does not take well to chrome paint, it makes the paint just turn to a dull flat grey colour and if you touch the chrome paint with you fingers, it will leave oily/smudge type marks which won't come off.

Well that was my experience with the stuff but maybe yours will be a better one.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Bizzyfingers can you still use the cyanoacrylate in heavily kerbed areas?


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess you can as long as you don't try to fill it in one go. Do it in stages, make sure the layers have cured fully before adding a layer. Plus on wheels where lots of material have been removed you will need the wheel re-balanced.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Uh oh....I used chrome spray paint to paint the insides of some morette headlamps i was refurbing. Lacquer does not take well to chrome paint, it makes the paint just turn to a dull flat grey colour and if you touch the chrome paint with you fingers, it will leave oily/smudge type marks which won't come off.
> 
> Well that was my experience with the stuff but maybe yours will be a better one.


it says chrome but on a test item (chisel) its just really bright silver.


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

How are you Painting wheels With Can Or Gun??? I have just been messing about with chrome paint got some great results using gun.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Kevin OB said:


> How are you Painting wheels With Can Or Gun??? I have just been messing about with chrome paint got some great results using gun.


Just a can matey, could be getting a devilbiss gti pro digi for a silly price soon


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I've seen this stuff used to great effect: http://www.customcreationpaints.co.uk/chromium-p-25.html
But the sprayer who was showing me it says it takes a lot of practice to get it right, its not easy. Unfortunately he moved away so I cant ask any more details off him.


----------

